# Freshwater Tank Of The Month - July 2008



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Get your pictures uploaded so we can take votes on the freshwater tank of the month. 
Nominate tanks in this thread and we'll run a vote after we get the submissions. You may nominate yourself or someone else's tank.
Once the vote starts, no new tanks can be entered, you'll need to wait till next month. 
Winner will receive a tank of the month seal in their profile. 
So get your picture posted on this thread asap to try and win the vote!


----------



## ncinsguy (Jun 7, 2008)

what is the deadline, i'm setting up a new tank now.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

OK let's put the deadline at Sat the 21st of this month. 
We'll run the votes the following week and announce the winner after that. 
Then we will accept nominations for the following month's contest. 
So let's see them!


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

I was going to participate but my husband moved my pictures and I do not where they are now.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

forguppies said:


> I was going to participate but my husband moved my pictures and I do not where they are now.



They're lost on your computer somewhere? Try installing Picasa, it will scan your computer for all the pics and probably make it really easy to find them. 
Picasa: Free download from Google


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

No, I think he moved them out of it. I'll ask him how to get them back, thanks!


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

bro so how do i do this do i send them to you


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

You can but you should upload them to the gallery here: 
Aquarium Gallery - Login
If you want me to do it for you, just send them over. Give that link a try though and let me know how it goes. Once you upload them to the gallery, then come back to this thread and insert the pics in the thread. For tips on posting pictures into the thread, watch this video please: 
Posting Pictures Tutorial - AquariumForum.com


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

wahoo jarred!!!! this is so cool. cant wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is a picture of my tank 



and my Discus-fishes!


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Kogo! Everytime I see your photo with that big pleco I get very impressed!!! I've always liked plecos. I thought the ones I had were big, but..... that one!  Very cool!

Regards / Sivan


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

wow is all i can say!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

check out my 120 gallon african cichlid tank:


















*same tank*


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

you set up a nice tank danny


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice aquarium and fishes Daniel! Good work!

Sivan


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

OK lets end the entries here and take a vote. 
I will start a thread for the vote and reply here with the link. 
1 sec


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

OK visit this link to vote! 
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/poll-freshwater-tank-month-june-2008-a-346.html


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

this was a very hard decision for me......and no im not gonna tell you who i voted for......but i do love the looks of both tanks. guys you did a GREAT job!!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

may I add a new, more updated/clearer pic of my african cichlid tank?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Once the voting starts that is it! 

Results here: 
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/poll-freshwater-tank-month-july-2008-a-346.html


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

i like pirate ships....i have half a "broken one" in mine.along with a castle and neptune.


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok, here is my contribution to this month.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Results are in already, voting has ended, sorry. Yours will go towards next months vote though, so no worries. View the results here:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/poll-freshwater-tank-month-july-2008-a-346.html
(my "Once the voting starts that is it!" comment was in regards to Danny wanting to enter a new photo from the last post on the first page in the thread)


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, I want to compete for next month. I just couldn't find the post to post it in.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Same here..... if there is a thread to post it in, where is it?


----------

